# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Cafe tối nay, 19-4, lúc 80h nhé!

## CKD

Dự định tối nay cafe tại Trung Nguyên, Lý Thường Kiệt & Vĩnh Viễn, HCM. Hoăc một quán máy lạnh nào gần đấy.
Thời gian xem ở title  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Chà, chơi căng nha, sau nửa đêm là 24h, thế 80h là mấy ngày sau hả?  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chà, chơi căng nha, sau nửa đêm là 24h, thế 80h là mấy ngày sau hả?


Cũng không có 24h luôn, chỉ có 23:59 -- 0:00  :Big Grin: 

Đùa chơi chứ nhã ý cụ ấy mời lúc 20h tối nhé

----------


## anhcos

Trễ quá, không đu theo được rồi...

----------


## CKD

> Cũng không có 24h luôn, chỉ có 23:59 -- 0:00 
> 
> Đùa chơi chứ nhã ý cụ ấy mời lúc 20h tối nhé


Viết lộn tẹo thôi mà. Là 8h tối hoặc 20h
Dư biết là giờ nào cụ gà cũng chẵng đi.. nên bỏ qua cụ gà.

----------


## GORLAK

Trời đang nóng mà ngồi nhà thì chán, lưỡng lự quá

----------

